# find invisible users in gmail



## sharmipriya (Mar 24, 2011)

can any one tell me, how to know if someone is invisible in gmail


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

what client are you using? plain gmail in web browser? Google Talk? or some other IM client?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> what client are you using? plain gmail in web browser? Google Talk? or some other IM client?



I am using all , can you tell me if there is a way or trick to do that? I am eager to know.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

ohh its an old trick


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

Set the user chat to 'off the record' and when you buzz the invisible user.. you will get a error. For every line you send. While buzzing a offline user will not give any error.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 26, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Set the user chat to 'off the record' and when you buzz the invisible user.. you will get a error. For every line you send. While buzzing a offline user will not give any error.



oh I thought you are going to teach some new trick  neway thanks


----------



## mitraark (Apr 5, 2011)

I've heard they show Hidden USers in Pidgin.


----------

